# How far is too far?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

How far is too far for carrying a yak before you get a trolley?
I haven't got a trolley and I'm thinking of making one.
Who has a trolley?
Is it handy?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

any distance at all , because they Are heavy and kayaking should be fun and not hard work, you are really going to need a trolley , as there will be times when you will have a long carry to get to the water, and if you have had to carry a kayak 100 meters or so , you arnt going to feel too happy about paddling, they are simple to make , there are lots of designs and different styles on this forum


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

BY,
Even for a short walk it is easier 2 fasten the milkcrate and all the other gear while at the vehicle, rather than a multitude of trips back and forth.
Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW2Dr3EAAC7fgAASQKdxECYgUIA/79+wMAD5IGp6piajT1D1H6kP1T9UGgNM1DADJpoMhghpiNGBpohDU9NPUpozKep6IzKGCgsiwXL7KkWqNtIaGKbfMFWA3F35n3t8bzPxl24Uo9WJj3E6GzGX6ZkM/1vDiXtXCspX2a66IMjmQQUGxXFs1EQpP4PjCRAY33t4SyHawS9Um7MuqabVwhAdMMu66hi+3K7lrR03gIBKsgxiXAG0U3XRihqFZFmRJlDsCUVUIOfYKrEMvAeJI7tKE+OaY6+9L+bYgs6F1YNEXWMXr7LgPMleEhOKiKAVVRUuMFuwYQvvEqFjC70LuSKcKEg2wde4gA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dale i have only been using a scupper cart about 3 months and consider it one of the best DIY projects I've done, as Mike says to load the yak at the vehicle and roll to the water is that much easier.

I even use the cart for the length of a boat ramp its so easy to use, and only effort these days is the lift from the roof of the van to ground level


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I went for quite some time without a cart. My yak is a heavy SOB, and I used to carry it sort of half hanging, half swinging, and with me walking sideways pretty much most of the time. So off I used to go to near the waters edge, plus or minus the fear factor for the tide if its coming in. Then I had about 3 laundry baskets full of stuff to bring down to the yak, one basketful at the time.

These days, just put the yak on the cart, fill it up with all my crap, one load to the waters edge, then just walk the cart back to the trailer, final check car and trailer locked and off for a paddle. Much easier, and a great time saver.

My supercheap cart will probably last a couple of years, it looks as though it might outlast me.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Still no cart for me yet, but I have a Supercheap trolley waiting to be cut down :twisted: . I've found that the carry onto the water isn't bad for up to about 50 metres. The problems come after being out on the yak for 4 to 5 hrs paddling when my arms and shoulders really don't want to play anymore :roll: , thats when I need a trolley.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Mines a C-Tug strap on. I take my yak about 1k to the local boat ramp from home towed with my electric wheelchair. When I get to the water the trolley sits on the back behind the basket, easy as. All plastic with pneumatic tyres, nothing to rust and not heavy. Highly recommended.

Ian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

occy...was that you on the beach at Barlings the other day doing some 'repairs' to your trolley? :roll: :lol: :lol: You seem to have 'thrown a wheel" when i saw you....


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm new to the sport, but I'm already sick of carring the Predator so I'm working on a cart.

Just got an old golf cart, so I'm off to a good start.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Dave,
Have you got a trolley?
If so, what kind?
Any chance of a photo?
Thanks


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Hey Dave,
> Have you got a trolley?
> If so, what kind?
> Any chance of a photo?
> Thanks


yes mate i have.

my first yak, the Tarpon 120 wasnt too difficult to manhandle and I could carry/drag it most places. it also helps that most of the spots i launch are either flat grass/sand or short boat ramps so long carries weren't required. THe toughness of the Tarpon also allowed me not to worry too much when dragging it across gravel, rocks and roads.

however since getting the prowler elite (3 months) I've found the need for a trolley. i'm also frequently visiting places that i'm not familiar with some spots have long carries to the put in spot. I also want to keep the bottom of the yak as scratch free as possible

I was lucky in that I had an old (well not that old) golf buggy that had vertical arms EXACTLY the right width to fit the scupper holes at the back of my yak. A bit of hacksawing, pipe bending and gaffa taping, and my cart is ideal. the wheels come off and it can be stored in the front hatch during trips. i'll take and post a few pics later


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Fifty metres is quite ok.

Much more than that and I'd use some sort of shoulder strap or a trolley.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Bigger Yakker the only advice i could add is that if you make it yourself fork out the money for big wheels both in height and width. I made one with small wheels and it worked great on concrete but the first trip to the beach was the end of it.
So i wussed out and bought the stainless steel pullapart scupper cart with the golf buggy wheels and it works a treat.

Cheers Dave


----------

